# Anyone know headphones/ear buds?



## 240phil (Oct 11, 2010)

EDIT: assuming I can find a good deal on ebay or something like that, What do you suggest in the "under 50 bucks" range? 
I only have about 20-25 bucks to spend I already have a pair of Skull Candy Ink'd and I really don't want to buy something just to end up side stepping what I already have. 

-----

Looking for the best bang for your buck ear buds for right about 20 bucks.

I know they aren't going to be the most awesome sounding given the price range.

So far I've narrowed it down to these:
Soundmagic PL21
meleec. m6
meleec. m9
Panasonic RP-HJE300
Altec Lansing MUZX MHP136

What do you think of any of those? Any others I should look at?

Going to be used mainly for listening to the radio/pandora while at work, but would be pretty awesome if they would be good to go on my evening runs too.

thanks


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

240phil said:


> Looking for the best bang for your buck ear buds for right about 20 bucks.
> 
> I know they aren't going to be the most awesome sounding given the price range.
> thanks


Go to Radio Shack and just get the regular ole Sony's. They
sound pretty damn good for the price. Prolly can get them at
other stores but that is where I got mine. I used them while
riding motorcycles, so they are small enough to not snag on
the ear pad when pulling my lid over my head. SQ is good 
enough I would say for the size. 

Keep in mind ear buds can cause some serious ear damage if
you even listen to music at a modest volume. Not trying to be
yo daddy just FYI. Also, I've seen them go as much as 450 or
more, you really do get what you pay for when it comes to 
those little things......


----------



## 240phil (Oct 11, 2010)

oh yeah, I have seen the price ranges. its crazy. 

i had been using a pair of Skull Candy Ink'd that I got from Radio Shack about a year ago... they were ok. better than the old ones I had before that that didn't have the rubber ear pieces, but now that I use them for several hours at a time, I really don't like them. 
I usually only have one in at a time and alternate through the day. Volume is decently low cuz I still have to hear the other people in my office. But I totally get what you're sayin with the volume thing.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Wondering if you have checked with ebay stuff? Many times on items of
that value you can save 1/2 over a local store. Thing is shop in the 40 
buck range, listen to a few then spend 20 on ebay. I do that ALL the time....


----------



## 240phil (Oct 11, 2010)

not a bad idea. 

so what would be good in the under 50 dollar range?


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'll be honest, really no way for me to say what sounds best to you. Not
being an ass but when it comes to buds what I find is everyone's ear is
shaped different. That being said, that should be the thing you search 
for is ones that fit your ear best then shop sound quality. I would just
go find what fits best, listen to them then shop ebay and find them for
less than store prices. Also, depending on who you buy from on ebay
you can find FREE shipping. That along with no tax you should be able
to save 10 bucks or more. So, keep that also in the back of your mind.

Best of luck I turned up 23,000 results under 50 bucks.

ear buds items - Get great deals on Electronics, Cell Phones PDAs items on eBay.com!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

In Ear Headphones | HeadRoom Audio 
Not quite $20 but sounds damn good for the price: 
Nuforce.com | Personal | Desktop | Mobile | NE-6 

Kelvin


----------



## sickpuppy1 (Jan 7, 2011)

A step up, with ebay in mind . I ended up getting Skullcandy FMJ buds for 22.00 and 2.99 shipping. much better vocals and cleaner bass.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice !

Comes with 2 separate drivers in each earbud 


Shure SE 425-CL Sound Isolating Dual High Definition Headphones, equipped with dual drivers, a dedicated tweeter and woofer.


----------

